# A Celebration of Indian History



## RidhimaArora (Aug 13, 2009)

Dear Friends,

This is to inform you all that there will be events coming up from Sep to Oct in Johannesburg and Durban where in you can enjoy the best of Indian music, food ,cinema and cuisine,paintaings, dance and above all the holistic and therapeutic well being experience.

Tickets for the same are available at Computicket.

So make sure you guys manage to get for yourself and family.

See you there..


ciao..


Ridhima


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

RidhimaArora said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> This is to inform you all that there will be events coming up from Sep to Oct in Johannesburg and Durban where in you can enjoy the best of Indian music, food ,cinema and cuisine,paintaings, dance and above all the holistic and therapeutic well being experience.
> 
> ...


Wish i was there for this event 

Happy Janmaasthami to all who celebrate it , Those who don't know it's b'day of lord krishna


----------

